# New Glock Pistol / pistols will be announced today.



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Guess we will find out in a couple hours what it will be. People seem to believe it will be something in a .22 lr. Which really doesn't excite me. All this hype having a live broadcast to announce a .22. I would be much more excited if the announcement was coming from colt and the rumors were of a new python. Guess we will see.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://plink44.com/

Specs: https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g44


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Idk I never shoot .22 pistol. If I practice with a pistol being able to control the recoil of whatever caliber your shooting is part of the practice for self defense IMO. Guess there is a market somewhere. Only 10 round mag. Should be able to stuff 30 or 40 of those little things in a G19 size frame. Oh well.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it is a good idea, good for practice, especially if one already has a Glock.
I started shooting with revolvers and I used a Crosman pellet gun before going to the range.
It was the exact weight and size of a S&W Model 15.
It helped with sight acquisition and muscle memory without using any expensive ammo.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> Idk I never shoot .22 pistol. If I practice with a pistol being able to control the recoil of whatever caliber your shooting is part of the practice for self defense IMO. Guess there is a market somewhere. Only 10 round mag. Should be able to stuff 30 or 40 of those little things in a G19 size frame. Oh well.


I don't understand the 10 round magazine. A 20 + regular mag would've been a better seller imo. 
Must be a reliability issue due to the softer brass and a stiffer spring combo. (Guessing)


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> I don't understand the 10 round magazine. A 20 + regular mag would've been a better seller imo.
> Must be a reliability issue due to the softer brass and a stiffer spring combo. (Guessing)


Or a sales ploy to come out with a larger capacity magazine, threaded barrel, adjustable sights, etc., etc. All at a considerable profit. Then come out with the G44.5. That's what I would do.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> Or a sales ploy to come out with a larger capacity magazine, threaded barrel, adjustable sights, etc., etc. All at a considerable profit. Then come out with the G44.5. That's what I would do.


Are there any staggered mags in any 22lr models, not a rotary mag?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> Are there any staggered mags in any 22lr models, not a rotary mag?


 TX22 and Kel-Tec17.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> TX22 and Kel-Tec17.


They get good reviews also, 16 rounds+


----------

